# facebook



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

while i have already friended and have been friended by some of you on facebook, i still wanted to post a link to my profile in case more hedgie-owners were interested:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/frozenfields

my hedgie page: http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/prof ... 1277586794


----------



## LyzziFall (Oct 2, 2009)

I know I am not so well known on here because My posts are few and far between as I do not have a hedgie yet, but I live vicariously through you all and wold be honoured if you wished to add me on facebook as well.

http://www.facebook.com/e.flynn41


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Anyone wants to add me go for it  
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/car ... mhedgehogs


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have facebook but I rarely and I mean rarely go on it. By rarely, I mean every 3-4 months I go on. I'm facebook illiterate and just don't have the time for it. If you add me or message me or whatever and I don't reply, I'm not ignoring you. Just wait a few months and I'll be on again. :lol:


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/talibaliboo123....... go ahead. i have asked few of you but if you want to for those who i know but dont know on facebook go ahead


----------



## Keltrey (May 31, 2010)

Feel free to add me too. 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Hedgehog- ... #!/Keltrey


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Here's mine  
http://www.facebook.com/Amy1024


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

here's my hedgie-themed page: http://www.facebook.com/reqs.php?fcode= ... 1277586794


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, might as well post mine =P
http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=511050872


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/IWantaHedgehogcom/412516680631?ref=ts

Not my page, per se, but I run it.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Add me up too! 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/stacycchan


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

bumping the thread for new members, if you don't mind


----------



## StinkyHedgie (Jan 15, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/PEANUTBUTTERCHUNKS

this is my link...im newish...i have more pics of my hedgie on there then me hahaha


----------



## emeko (Nov 28, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=541030283

Add me if you like!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's mine, feel free to add me. 
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pro ... 0746142357


----------



## Mary (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100002030765632
Hopefully the link works for you guys.


----------



## CarollinaSuggies (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/alicia.humphrey1


----------



## pugnacious (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi, am trying to do the F.Book thing on my fone, but v slow... I'm catherine Oakley with a piccie of a cartoon puglet, would love new hedgiefied friends !

Cat and millie


----------



## alex_le_renar (Feb 21, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/talibaliboo123# ... 1055129988

Great idea this facebook thread 
You will find all the pics of Marquis in there and lots of me too


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

And me :lol: http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=634655098


----------

